# Michaels 20% off entire purchase



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

This Sunday July 19th from, 4 pm - 8 pm. Must have coupon, you can find it on line.


----------



## Mattatrab2010 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Question*

Does Micheals have Halloween stuff yet?


----------

